# Ouray CO



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

We will be headed through there in the next couple weeks, looking for cheap room recommendations for a night or two. Planning to take the grandson up to hopefully play in the snow. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Can't help you with lodging, but be sure to go to the True Grit Cafe. Ouray is an outstanding place to stay when offroading in the area. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Several hotels in Montrose. We stayed at a Best Western and a Red Roof Inn (I think).
If you stop there, be sure to eat Mountain Oysters at the Red Barn.

Pretty country!

True Grit Cafe is good too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Was up there last year for the 4th i n Silverton and ouray. Black bear , Imogene pass etc. Next time without the kids. Really hard to concentrate when all yah hear in the back is "we're gunnah die we're gunnah die!!" 

Snow was 20 feet tall in the pass but had cleared it that day. Made some interesting wheeling. Hit the springs too of course.

Be safe some of that stuff is no joke!


----------



## bluewater-dozer (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ouray*

Look at Skihuts.com
These are some cabins that a guy rents up in the mountains between Silverton and Ouray, very quiet nice but some are off the grid!
I took my wife up there a few years back and stayed in the Addie S Cabin over Thanksgiving and we loved it.


----------



## bluewater-dozer (Jun 23, 2009)

*Ouray*

My bad I've been corrected!! We stayed in the Artist cabin.

Great places though all of them from what we saw.

Also be on the lookout for Bighorn Sheep from Red Mountain Pass Down to Ouray I have seen them all but one time through there, they are quite a site.


----------

